# Snowboard Travel Bag



## WishforPowder (Nov 18, 2013)

So i need some help. I've been trying to do alot of research on snowboard travel bags. I cant' decide on whether to get a DaKine Low Roller, High Roller, Burton Wheelie Gig, or a Burton Wheelie Board Case. 

Basically I want a bag that will hold 2 boards, 4 bindings, 4 boots, and 2 helmets. I'd like to fit all of that without it going over 50 lbs. I usually fly Southwest so I can use another check in bag that will hold all of my snowboardng clothes. I'd love to hear what you guys think.


----------



## bmaniga (Sep 26, 2012)

southwest allows for a single board bag and boot bag to be counted as a single checked item for free (granted they do not go over 50 lbs). I use a smaller 166cm dakine board bag and ( I think it's 60 L)boot locker and can fit everything you have described.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

2 boards will fit in basically all bags, but carrying 2 pairs of bindings and 2 helmets makes me say spend a few extra bucks and go for larger capacity bags like the high roller or board case. You should also checkout bags from Rome, K2, Lib. My buddies have them too and are just as nice if not better than my Dakine low roller.


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

The new board locker is able to split up into two bags. So if the bag is over 50 pounds you can unzip it and check it in as two bags. I guess that only really works on southwest or if you have free checked baggage on other airlines.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I fly southwest too. Two free checkin bags one carry on and one personal item. 
This how I do mine... 

Burton wheelie gig bag: I pack two boards four boots and all the pants and jackets I can shove in there to protect the boards and be efficient with space. I will never put my bindings in that bag. I'm usually right under 50lbs. 

Electric suit case: it gets socks and gloves and other soft layers and goods and pack them around my bindings. Street close too. 

Duffel bag (carry on): two helmets and other random stuff

Snowboard back pack (personal item): gets two goggles in the cases with extra lens and little more random shit. 

I keep the bindings and board separate because they beat the living shit out of our bags and I found that's the best way to protect them. 

That's just my way of doing it tho.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Whatever you do, get wheels.


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

hardasacatshead said:


> Whatever you do, get wheels.


I was going to say exactly the opposite. I have 2 dakine tour bag/, no wheels. With 2 boards, 1 pair boots, 1 pair bindings, jacket, pants, layers, etc. It's pushing 45 lbs when I'm done. They are well padded and have survived several flights without any damage to bags or gear.

I do take bindings offs pack clothes around them.

The tour weighs just under 4 lbs. The roller version is 12 lbs. I would much rather have the 8 lbs of gear than 8 lbs of wheels. We just get a cart from the cart dispenser while waiting for luggage.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

The Official Douchebags


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

Sassicaia said:


> The Official Douchebags


dang, you beat me to it haha. super legit, my mate just bought one and its pretty dam cool. fits a lot of things in it and easy to lug around.

i use a dakine high roller and fit everything i use for snowboarding in it. boards, bindings, boots, thermals, jackets, pants, socks, goggles, the lot.. then all my clothes and non snowboard stuff goes in a suitcase and i use a back pack that i carry-on.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Steezus Christ said:


> dang, you beat me to it haha. super legit, my mate just bought one and its pretty dam cool. fits a lot of things in it and easy to lug around.
> 
> i use a dakine high roller and fit everything i use for snowboarding in it. boards, bindings, boots, thermals, jackets, pants, socks, goggles, the lot.. then all my clothes and non snowboard stuff goes in a suitcase and i use a back pack that i carry-on.


http://www.snowboardingforum.com/548029-post7.html

Have they changed the douchebags design so the top is now padded?

I would have bought this otherwise. I am however quite happy with burton wheelie gig and wheelie locker.


----------



## sj250 (Mar 18, 2013)

I just picked up the new Lib Tech Banana Boat bag. Anything you can't fit in there you don't need! It has a seperate felt lined bag for goggles, seperate boot bag, more extra pockets than I know what to do with, is well padded and looks killer. It is a bit hefty though at around 12 lbs so keep that in mind. It has rollers, handles at each end, two on the front, grab handle on the side, and a shoulder strap as well. I would definitely say look into them.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Lamps said:


> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/548029-post7.html
> 
> Have they changed the douchebags design so the top is now padded?
> 
> I would have bought this otherwise. I am however quite happy with burton wheelie gig and wheelie locker.


No idea...for flights where you have to put it under a plane its probably not the best choice. That said my burton bag (most others ive seen too) barely have any padding on top anyway....nothing that would really protect anything IMO. Hard to say if it makes any difference.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

Lamps said:


> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/548029-post7.html
> 
> Have they changed the douchebags design so the top is now padded?
> 
> I would have bought this otherwise. I am however quite happy with burton wheelie gig and wheelie locker.


i have a lot of padding on my high roller and personally i feel its a bit of a waste to an extent that it adds unnecessary weight. its easy enough to protect ur boards by wrapping them in a bed sheet or something to prevent scratches then put it in the bag. i fit jacket, pants, thermals etc. into my bag anyway so i feel that provides significant padding.


----------



## WishforPowder (Nov 18, 2013)

Mystery2many said:


> I will never put my bindings in that bag.


I am curious as to why you wont put bindings in your bag? Will your 2 helmets not fit in there as well? I was really hoping to have all of the boarding gear in one bag. again 2 boards, 4 boots, 4 bindings, 2 helmets.


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

WishforPowder said:


> I am curious as to why you wont put bindings in your bag? Will your 2 helmets not fit in there as well? I was really hoping to have all of the boarding gear in one bag. again 2 boards, 4 boots, 4 bindings, 2 helmets.


That's probably not going to happen. I've not had any luck getting helmets in board bags without have it look like a snake ate a basketball. I would be worried it would get beat to hell. Hook your helmet to your carry on back pack/man purse/etc.

Besides, 2 boards, 4 boots, 4 bindings and some jackets and pants for padding will probably break 50 lbs.


----------



## WishforPowder (Nov 18, 2013)

kaborkian said:


> That's probably not going to happen. I've not had any luck getting helmets in board bags without have it look like a snake ate a basketball. I would be worried it would get beat to hell. Hook your helmet to your carry on back pack/man purse/etc.
> 
> Besides, 2 boards, 4 boots, 4 bindings and some jackets and pants for padding will probably break 50 lbs.


yeah, that's a good point. I'll put everything except the 2 helmets. I'll have those for carry on's for me and my wife. I'm still curious why the other person says he wouldnt put bindings in his bag. What about you?


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

WishforPowder said:


> yeah, that's a good point. I'll put everything except the 2 helmets. I'll have those for carry on's for me and my wife. I'm still curious why the other person says he wouldnt put bindings in his bag. What about you?


Mine go in the bag, but not attached to the board. I put them side by side longwise and wrap with a jacket or pants. Flown that way many times without issues. If you leave them attached, the heel overhang is asking to get smashed in a baggage conveyor.


----------



## WishforPowder (Nov 18, 2013)

kaborkian said:


> Mine go in the bag, but not attached to the board. I put them side by side longwise and wrap with a jacket or pants. Flown that way many times without issues. If you leave them attached, the heel overhang is asking to get smashed in a baggage conveyor.


I dont know what size you have. I'm looking to get the 166 CM wheelie gig. Have you or anybody else reading this ever had to pay an oversize fee? Southwest website says their limit is 62 inches then it'll be a $75 fee. That's alot of change to pay each time i fly out our boards.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

I have a hard case for my boards. it is easily longer than 166cm with my boots and helmet in it. I have never been charged.


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

WishforPowder said:


> I dont know what size you have. I'm looking to get the 166 CM wheelie gig. Have you or anybody else reading this ever had to pay an oversize fee? Southwest website says their limit is 62 inches then it'll be a $75 fee. That's alot of change to pay each time i fly out our boards.


Most airlines (including southwest) specifically allow ski equipment as standard baggage. Never been charged anything on southwest, or any oversized fees with other airlines. My bags are 165 and 175.


----------

